# It gets to right to the point.



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Not my picture but it made me laugh.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I never heard the term before and I have been around the block a few times..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Some time you just can't beat around the bush!


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

B4T said:


> I never heard the term before and I have been around the block a few times..:whistling2::laughing:


You know, f***wits.
Don't f*** wit this, don't f*** wit that and don't f*** wit the other thing!:whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jbfan said:


> You know, f***wits.
> Don't f*** wit this, don't f*** wit that and don't f*** wit the other thing!:whistling2:


I got it.. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Only problem is f***wits don't read.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jbfan said:


> You know, f***wits.
> Don't f*** wit this, don't f*** wit that and don't f*** wit the other thing!:whistling2:


Either that or it is not to be operated by Harald Fvckwits. :jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Either that or it is not to be operated by Harald Fvckwits. :jester:


Or any of his relatives.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

got a new word to throw around at work now


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Now all I need is a place to buy those stickers, and I'll be happy.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

B4T said:


> I never heard the term before and I have been around the block a few times..:whistling2::laughing:


It was always said behind your back, bro.


----------

